# With the merger does it matter which equipment I get?



## BAMAJAS (Feb 19, 2006)

I want to put satellite radio in my truck. Does it matter what euipment I get? If I buy xm equipment, I can still listen to sirius right? If I get the right package. Th e one I want is xm everything w/ some sirius.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

According to information on xmmerger.com the current equipment (either XM or Sirius) will only receive that service's programming. You will need next generation equipment, which isn't even confirmed in development yet, in order to receive the a la carte options where you can get both services programming.

My advice - go with whatever service has the programming you want _now._ It could be more than a year before the new receivers are out.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It does not matter what you buy now, because it will all be obsolete and unable to get the prorgamming of the other provider. (other than the 10 channels they decide to give to everyone). So, if you like Sirius now, get a Sirius receiver and the opposite if you like XM.


----------



## ld323 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is kind of a weird time, purgatory. Want to have a radio that will work with post merger company (installed in car), but sick and tired of AM/FM talk radio. Also, can't really fit the $12.95 into budget right now, but half that would be doable. It's rumored that $6-$7 basic packages will be available. Why in the world is this taking so long. I assume that after everything is approved and papers are signed, etc. it won't take very long to design, build, and mass market the new radios?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Part of the deal, and one of the reasons that the DOJ approved it, was that current radios wouldn't be rendered obsolete, so you can indeed purchase a radio now without fear of having to replace it next year. 

Designing and building a radio isn't their main concern at this point - it's getting the deal approved. If the deal doesn't get approved by the FCC and they had spent all the money on developing a new radio then certainly shareholders won't be happy. Furthermore, the third party radio manufacturers that develop and produce the units for XM and Sirius (Delphi, for one) won't want to spend the money on development until the deal's approved either. Yeah, I'm sure some prototypes exist, but they're probably far from finalized. 

As far as production and testing is concerned... Look at the AM21 that DirecTV just released last week. It was introduced at CES in early January at which time I assume it was already done being engineered. It was announced here in mid-March that field trials had been taking place. It was released to the general public almost four months after it was first formally announced. And this is a niche item that only a few thousand will use that has few moving parts (proverbially-speaking). With the new radios you're talking about developing, testing and distributing radios that (the companies hope) millions will want to buy. I would think that we're talking about a year from the time the merger is approved to the time they start hitting the shelves. I'm obviously speculating here so you never know!

If I didn't have service and wanted it I wouldn't let this make my decision. Price is another issue altogether - if you can't afford the service as is then you may want to wait for the new packages to be introduced. Not trying to get personal here, but if you can't fit the $12 package into your budget I would question if you can fit the $7 package in either. You're talking about $60 more per year.


----------



## ld323 (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually I _can_ afford the $12.95 I just don't really want to pay it, as I plan on having the service indefinately. So a $60 per year difference doesn't mean that much when I'm thinking like 5, 10, 15 years into the future and how much more/less I will be paying. But I guess prices will change 15 years from now too eh.... I guess there's just a huge difference "on paper" with $13 vs. $7 per month. I don't feel like I'm really spending any significant amount of money with just $7.

By the way, yes I understand that current radios are supposed to work fine after the merger- BUT I assume they won't be able to pick up both Sirius and XM signals. Which is what I want. Again it goes back to the long term aspect. I plan on never going back to terrestrial radio- hate it with a passion.

Hopefully by this time next year it will be a done deal..


----------

